# Character change after 1st season



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi.
Rosie is now 10 months old and has just finished her first season.
Before her season she loved to play with other dogs and was so happy when she met freinds to play with on the park. She always went up to them, tail wagging and wanted to play chase.
But now..... she either ignores other dogs, barks at them or goes up to them and snaps. She always has her tail down when meeting them.

Is this a hormonal thing?

If I get her spayed will it change her back to the friendly Rosie we love?

Or has her first season changed her forever?

HELP
Angie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Angela, it may be her hormones just settling down after her season, how long since her season finished? How long did she bleed etc? Was it a normal season? Has her swelling gone down now? .. none of my girls have been off'ish after a season etc, so no experience of this personally. I would just treat her as normal, try getting her to play with dogs she used to play with pre season, also if she was kept in durng her season she may just need to get used to the walks again etc.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Has she definitely finished her season - two weeks after she stopped bleeding? If not, she could be guarding against unwanted approaches? Just a thought. Lola was up and down with all the hormone changes around her first season but got back to normal before too long. N x


----------



## creaky (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, thanks for all your advice. She finished bleeding around 3 weeks ago so maybe it is her hormones settling down again. I hope they settle soon as I don't want her to have any bad experiences through snapping at other dogs.
I feel happy that it is just a phase and my old Rosie will be back soon.

Angie


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, it is still quite soon so hopefully it is just her hormones. As an aside, Lola suffered with her hormones quite badly during her first season and just wanted to sleep all day and had very swollen nipples. When I had her spayed in February she again reacted to the change in hormone levels in a similar way and actually started producing milk! The vet gave her some drops which dried her milk up and got her back on track within a few days. Anyway, just wanted to say that if it is her hormones, you might see a repeat if / when you have her spayed x


----------

